# [C] String in eine Textdatei speichern.



## Zumlin (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

als Newbie hab ich gleich mal eine Frage. Mit meinem Schulwissen komm ich leider nicht mehr weiter. ICh will einen String in ein (Text)Datei speichern. Wie geht das? Gibts da nicht einfach ne Funktion zu bzw wo?

Mfg Zumlin


----------



## Jonas007 (13. Dezember 2006)

Eine Textdatei erstellen kannst du z.B. so:

FILE* fp; // Zeiger auf Datenstrom der Datei
fp = fopen("beispiel.txt","w"); // Datei neu erzeugen bzw. ueberschreiben, wenn es sie schon gibt und als schreibbar oeffnen
fprintf(fp, "Dies ist der String, der gespeichert wird.");
fclose(fp); // Datei schließen

Natürlich kannst Du als String auch eine Stringvariable übergeben, die du vorher eingelesen hast oder so.


----------



## Zumlin (13. Dezember 2006)

Aha. Klingt logisch und wäre ja sogar in der stdio.h  Nächstes mal schau ich bisserl genauer hin.

Mein Ansatz wäre gewesen mit "puts" zu arbeiten. Nur ist mir da nicht ganz klar wie ich die stdout auf eine Datei bzw die erste Adresse einer Datei setze. Mache ich das dann auch mit "FILE* fp;"? Wenn ja woher weiß mein PC dann ob das stdout oder stdin (oder stderr) ist?


----------



## Zumlin (13. Dezember 2006)

Man is das peinlich. Ein paar Einträge drunter ist ja die gleiche Frage. Wie blöd. Ich habe aber die Such-Funktion benutzt! Ich schwör!


----------

